# Rach 3



## samiam (Jul 5, 2011)

For some time now I've been looking for the definitive Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3, and I absolutely cannot find it. I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You mean recording or score?

IF you mean recording then I recommend Ashkenazy with Haitink and RCO


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Many would recommend *Argerich/Chailly*, and it is indeed something special,
cf also this thread 
http://www.talkclassical.com/4587-best-rachmaninoff-interpretation-concert.html

*Ashkenazy* made at least 4 widely circulated recordings (Fistoulari,Ormandy,Previn,Haitink). In the Previn there is a particularly monumental and rather slow approach to the 1st movement, including the cadenza, which is unusual. *Horowitz/Reiner *is another fine option (there are Horowitzes with Coates (poor sound) and Ormandy also). *Merzhanov/Anosov *is among the lesser known, good ones too. *Rachmaninov* made his own recording, albeit in poor sound, naturally.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ravellian said:


>


Do you consider piano duet arrangement to be definitive version of this concerto?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Horowitz. Take your pick.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Argerich with Chailly










Gilels with Cluytens


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

You'll never hear a better performance than Earl Wild with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Jascha Horenstein...simply because there isn't one...give this one a listen then hear all the rest and you'll know this for yourself


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ravellian said:


>


May I see a page from the inside--wait no. I might get a seizure.

:tiphat:


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I own three versions:
1 - The aforementioned Ashkenazy/Previn pairing (part of the full cycle of concerti, many times re-issued)








2 - Andrei Gavrilov, with ad hoc-orchestra consisting of members of the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra and the USSR State Symphony Orchestra conducted by Alexander Lazarev (vinyl Melodiya, reprinted by CBS dating 1976)








3 - My favourite is the Evgeny Kissin version with The Boston Symphony conducted by Seiji Ozawa (live performance)









BTW: I commented on the subject of the Rchmaninoff/Mahler collaboration on one of the earliest performances of the piece not too long ago:
http://www.talkclassical.com/13383-mahler-new-york.html#post175606


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Arcadi Volodos with the Berlin Philharmonic directed by James Levine is very fine.

Also, the "golden oldie" of Van Cliburn recorded live with Kirill Kondrashin is exciting, but the sound is not.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Andrej Gavrilov / Muti. stunning playing and sound.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I am in the midst of surveying many recordings of Rach 3, 18 so far.

The best, both for SQ and interpretation, are Argerich/Chailly, Janis/Dorati, and Ashkenzy/Previn. Other excellent ones include Lisitsa/Francis, Buniatishvili/Jarvi, Volodos/Levine, and Sokolov/Tortelier.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Arcadi Volodos with the Berlin Philharmonic directed by James Levine is very fine.
> 
> Also, the "golden oldie" of Van Cliburn recorded live with Kirill Kondrashin is exciting, but the sound is not.


Volodos/Levine is in the second tier of my favorites. I completely agree re: Cliburn/Kondrashin. No matter how good the performance, it is basically unlistenable, for me, due to the very poor sound.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Byron Janis, pianist, with Antal Dorati conducting the London Symphony Orchestra, a true classic on Mercury Living Presence label.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

merlinus said:


> Volodos/Levine is in the second tier of my favorites. I compleely agree re: Cliburn/Kondrashin. No matter how good the performance, it is basically unlistenable, for me, due to the very poor sound.


Yes. The sound is terrible. Too bad they didn't record it in the studio.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

This is one of my very favourite concertos. The versions I have include:

Rachmaninov - what more can be said though sound is poor

Horowitz - 1948 with Barbirolli live in execrable sound but an amazing performance
Horowitz - 1952 with Reiner - a great performance
I also have Horowitz's two later versions with Ormandy and Mehta recorded live when he was 76. The Mehta is better played.

Van Cliburn live with Kondrashin

Janis with Dorati

Argerich with Chailly

And a few more. Some terrific performances


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm very impressed by Ashkenazy's recording with Fistoulari. And he plays the full, uncut version, unlike R's own recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn67 said:


> Byron Janis, pianist, with Antal Dorati conducting the London Symphony Orchestra, a true classic on Mercury Living Presence label.


I have to agree on this one, even I prefer Van Cliburn as no 1


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Although the OP is long gone, here's a recommendation for Weissenberg / Pretre / CSO.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Although the OP is long gone, here's a recommendation for Weissenberg / Pretre / CSO.


His / her only post even.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> His / her only post even.


A soloist...................


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A soloist...................


I've been such a loner all my life that my car's rear license plate reads "SOLOIST"


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

kv466 said:


> You'll never hear a better performance than Earl Wild with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Jascha Horenstein...simply because there isn't one...give this one a listen then hear all the rest and you'll know this for yourself


I second that... His Rach 2 is a marvellous as well


----------

